# Roubaix tire clearance?



## Mauro Brazil (Aug 17, 2010)

How big can i go? 700x32? 700x35?  

Mauro


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

Mauro Brazil said:


> How big can i go? 700x32? 700x35?
> 
> Mauro


28 rear. On the front If I remember correctly a 28 is real tight. Tried a 32 vittoria radanneur, nope wouldn't fit.

This is on an S-works, 2009 roubaix. GP 4 seasons are excellent. I've been running a 25 gp 4000 on the front.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looking at the bike I just built My guess is that a 28 in the rear is going to be very tight. Here are a couple of pictures of my 2010 with 23mm wide HED Ardennes Wheels and a 700x23 Continental 4000s.


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

rward325 said:


> Looking at the bike I just built My guess is that a 28 in the rear is going to be very tight. Here are a couple of pictures of my 2010 with 23mm wide HED Ardennes Wheels and a 700x23 Continental 4000s.


That's a Roubaix Pro?

Doesn't make much sense. Cancellera was riding Open Pave tubulars in 27.

The first picture looks much tighter than the second. Are those pics deceiving or accurate representations?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is A HED Ardennes Wheel that is 23mm wide don't forget. on a narrower wheel (Tubular/ 19/20mm) the 27mm tire would fit.


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

rward325 said:


> That is A HED Ardennes Wheel that is 23mm wide don't forget. on a narrower wheel (Tubular/ 19/20mm) the 27mm tire would fit.


That's interesting. I was looking at Velocity A23's or synergy. The tire should be less tall with the wider rims. On an Open Pro the 28 comes closest to the brake bridge but there's still almost a cm of clearance.

What campy group is that build?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

it is Super Record 11


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

rward325 said:


> it is Super Record 11


Oh, nice!


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Team 24?*



rward325 said:


> Looking at the bike I just built My guess is that a 28 in the rear is going to be very tight. Here are a couple of pictures of my 2010 with 23mm wide HED Ardennes Wheels and a 700x23 Continental 4000s.


rward325,

What's the "TEAM 24" on the Ardennes rim?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

wrshultz said:


> rward325,
> 
> What's the "TEAM 24" on the Ardennes rim?
> 
> ...


I ride with the 24 Hour Fitness MS 150 Team in Orange County. We had decals made by Victory Graphix for all of the members on our team.


----------

